
Why doesn't more space companies try to reuse thier rockets? - babyrainbow
https://www.quora.com/Havent-other-space-companies-thought-of-reusable-rockets?share=1
======
cjbenedikt
Why don't we start with proper English?

~~~
babyrainbow
Wanna be my bot?

